

Woman develops a 3D Printer for makeup that will disrupt the beauty industry - elleferrer
http://www.businessinsider.com/mink-3d-prints-makeup-2014-5#!KO4V3

======
nakedrobot2
I didn't know "majorly" was really a word? I mean, a formal word used in
writing?

"She did a little research and realized that beauty brands create and then
majorly mark up their products by mixing lots of colors."

~~~
todd8
The word "performant" still grates on me.

------
joshdance
Has the quality at BusinessInsider taken a major dive lately? I read a few of
their articles when they just launched, but now I am disappointed each time I
click a link to them.

------
elleferrer
Regardless of the article, how do you all feel about the product?

